# Love My Sony SLR A200!



## M3Studios

I love my Sony SLR A200, but I'm still learning all it can do on a daily basis.  I wonder if I will ever fully know everything this camera can do...lol!

The Sony Alpha DSLR-A200 camera is perfectly positioned to carry a new generation of photographers into the creative world of DSLR performance. I have a few types of lenses that I use.  This camera has a superb 10.2 Megapixel imaging, high-sensitivity shooting, and Super SteadyShot in-camera image stabilization that reduces blur with a brilliant array of Sony, Carl Zeiss and Minolta a-mount lenses. It's also fast, lightweight and incredibly easy to operate, with a large 2.7 LCD screen, simple Function Guide menu display and Creative Style settings to fine-tune camera performance. The powerful Bionz processing engine is also included to increase response time.

You feel like you can capture the world with this camera...

~Marlena~


----------



## dxqcanada

Hmm, you sound like a Sony advertisement.

It's great to hear that your technically advanced camera has brought you enthusiasm to capture great images ... just make sure the Human behind the camera is the greater of the two.


----------



## gsgary

And it is very noisy above ISO400 and slow AF what more could you want


----------



## o hey tyler

Hi OP! You must be new to photography.


----------



## Dagwood56

gsgary said:


> And it is very noisy above ISO400 and slow AF what more could you want



Yes, I have the Sony 100 and though the reviews said it was great at low noise with ISO's up to 800, frankly it sucks big time at ISO 400! I rarely use an ISO above 200, but the few times I tired 400, the noise was awful!!


----------



## kassad

I'm curious to see where this thread is going.
:er:


----------



## Jeff92

Is this an ad of some sort?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## rexbobcat

Jeff92 said:


> Is this an ad of some sort?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk



She's just really excited about her highly advanced piece of technology. I mean, it's superb AND brilliant. I would expect it to be one of those but BOTH? Where can I buy this God-camera.


----------



## dxqcanada

Hey don't hack on her too much. At one point in time we all were exited by a camera that we purchased ... many of us have stated how great our camera's are (I personally think my Ricoh Diacord kicks ass) ... though this one is a little strong on the marketing like statements.


----------



## rgregory1965

This forum should have been named the ( Put you down Photoforum )

Sounds like me a year ago when i got my first Sony A390...I qiuckly learned and saw the light....but she just sounds like everyone else upon entry into the world of photography......some of you just to old to remember....LOL


----------



## Jeff92

The way I read it it sounded like a sales pitch. Maybe ill write something like this when I finally get my t2i 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Dagwood56

My first thought was that she just copy and pasted the ad or review text into her post.


----------



## gsgary

kassad said:


> I'm curious to see where this thread is going.
> :er:



Probably down the pan like all of them in the Sony section


----------



## Forkie

OP must be on commission.


----------



## belial

Almost bought an a200 myself a few years ago. Just ended up going canon on the end


----------



## DiskoJoe

Forkie said:


> OP must be on commission.



BOT obviously.


----------



## KmH

M3Studios said:


> The Sony Alpha DSLR-A200 camera is perfectly positioned to carry a new generation of photographers into the creative world of DSLR performance. I have a few types of lenses that I use.  This camera has a superb 10.2 Megapixel imaging, high-sensitivity shooting, and Super SteadyShot in-camera image stabilization that reduces blur with a brilliant array of Sony, Carl Zeiss and Minolta a-mount lenses. It's also fast, lightweight and incredibly easy to operate, with a large 2.7 LCD screen, simple Function Guide menu display and Creative Style settings to fine-tune camera performance. The powerful Bionz processing engine is also included to increase response time.
> 
> ~Marlena~


This place says the same thing - almost word for word.

Sony Alpha A200 Digital SLR Camera + 18-70mm Kit Lens - Digital Camera Warehouse Australia


----------



## belial

She possibly really got the camera and is excited quoting the most positive review she could find. I don't think anyone would advertise such an old camera to boost sales. Sony wouldn't as It's no longer in manufacture


----------



## belial

Not to mention that the site the review was quoted from no longer even has any available.


----------



## fotomumma09

Why discourage people from using a camera they're happy with? This is a Sony thread! Really?!


----------



## Robinson_photography

It also helps to display photos you have shot, not stolen. I'm just saying...an apology may be in you best interest right about now.


----------



## unpopular

I find my a350 a bit lackluster, honestly. I feel it's pretty much "just a camera". I use it. I enjoy it. But compared to my last 35mm SLR, the Contax RX or my beloved Canonet rangefinders, it's really not something to fall in love with.


----------



## bobismad

Oh dear, I've just bought a A200 2nd hand as my 1st dslr, was that really such a bad move? I am a complete newbie, have never used a dslr before, and only light use of a point and shoot.........I'm just starting out, camera hasnt even been delivered yet....

Bob


----------



## Mr_Mac

Only if you paid too much for it!    Welcome to the forum!  Be sure to head over to the Welcomes and Introductions page and give us a proper hello!  

Mac


----------

